# 7 Mar 12 Destin Bridge Report/Fish ID Help



## Lucky Pink Bucket (Jun 24, 2010)

Made it out to the Destin Bridge today from 1330-1600 looking for sheepies. Saw a few but they did not seem hungry. Ended up with several pigfish, one tiny black sea bass, and four of these fish I have never seen before. They had tiny teeth and interesting coloration. All fish caught on shrimp near bottom. Anyone know what kind of fish this is? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

You got yourself a few slippery dicks.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks edible to me, lol.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

+1 on your first, looks to be 10"-12" slippery Dick


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Lucky Pink Bucket (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the ID guys. Strange, had no idea that I would come home with a bunch of slippery dicks in a box when I headed out fishing. I guess stranger things have happened with the spring breakers in town...


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Lucky Pink Bucket said:


> Thanks for the ID guys. Strange, had no idea that I would come home with a bunch of slippery dicks in a box when I headed out fishing. I guess stranger things have happened with the spring breakers in town...


 


LOL. Imagine your daughter coming home from fishing with that line.

You: "Any luck fishing?"

Her: "Yeah, got a few slippery dicks in my box."


----------

